# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Bussipojan kuvat

## Bussipoika

Moi!
Tässä on minun kuvia. Tällä hetkellä kuvia vain helmikuiselta reissulta Espoosta ja eiliseltä Itä-Helsingissä, mutta alue tulee jatkossa varmasti laajenemaan. Kuvat löytyvät täältä. Otan mielelläni vastaan kommentteja kuvista  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Bussikuvausharrastuksen aloituskuviksi (?) ovat oikein hyviä! Laatu on kohdallaan jo nyt, ja rajausta, ajoitusta ja muuta hienosäätöä oppii parhaiten vain kuvaamalla.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

Aloittelijan kuviksi nuo on hyviä, muistelen että omat kuvani oli jotain samaa luokkaa alkuaikoina, esimerkkinä vaikka tämä http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...1122011_01.JPG
mutta niitä poistin rankalla kädellä kun korvasin niitä jälkikäteen paremmilla joten eipä niistä ole oikein mitään jäljellä.. On nostettava hattua siitä että kiinnostusta edelleen harrastukseen löytyy, sekä potentiaalia kuvauspaikkojen etsimiseksi. Omaan silmääni osui tämä kuva, joka on mielestäni todella hieno: http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...4/IMG_3271.JPG

Hienoa, jatka samaan malliin vaan - vain kuvaamalla oppii!

----------


## Bussipoika

> Bussikuvausharrastuksen aloituskuviksi (?) ovat oikein hyviä! Laatu on kohdallaan jo nyt, ja rajausta, ajoitusta ja muuta hienosäätöä oppii parhaiten vain kuvaamalla.





> Hienoa, jatka samaan malliin vaan - vain kuvaamalla oppii!


Kiitos paljon rakentavista ja rohkaisevista kommenteista! Nämä olivat tosiaankin mun ensimmäisiä kuvia, joten varmasti jptakin parannettavaakin löytyy...  :Smile:

----------


## Bussipoika

Tämän päivän kuvausreissulta tuli kuvia mm. Arabiasta. Kuvat tästä eteenpäin  :Smile:

----------


## Bussipoika

Tämän päivän kierrokselta tuli kuvia Keravalta sekä Korsosta. Toivottavasti tykkäätte!  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Tämän päivän kierrokselta tuli kuvia


Kuvasi vain paranevat ja paranevat, hienoa.  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...4/IMG_3628.JPG Helb 954:n SRV-teipit on näemmä riisuttu

----------


## Bussipoika

Muutamia kuvia aurinkoiselta kierrokselta Espoosta tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Pieni paketti kuvia Hakunilasta ja Jakomäestä tältä iltapäivältä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Maaliskuun viimeiset kuvat tulevat keväisestä Etelä-Suomesta, Tampereen ja Turun kierrokselta. PS. DuettoPlussan pyörivät penkit oli kivoja  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bussipoika

Ja maaliskuu on polkaistu käyntiin muutamilla kännykkäkuvilla Itäväylältä, ja järkkärikuvilla Kotkan ja Kouvolan tripiltä

----------


## Bussipoika

Ja uusia kuvia tältä päivältä tästä ja tästä

----------


## Bussipoika

Ja kuvia menneeltä viikolta Pariisista, olkaapa hyvät!

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia eri puolilta kesäistä Vantaata ja Malmilta tästä

----------


## Bussipoika

Kuvia eiliseltä Joensuusta ja Kuopiosta

----------


## Bussipoika

Ensimmäiset toukokuun kuvat tulevat tuulisesta Hämeenlinnasta, talviselta Riihimäeltä, Hyvinkäältä ja Järvenpäästä. Kuvat tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Pääkaupunkiseudun ensimmäiset toukokuun kuvat tulevat tällä kertaa Vartiokylästä. Olkaa hyvät: http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...4/IMG_4823.JPG

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia pitkästä aikaa! Tällä kertaa kuvat tulevat viime viikonvaihteelta Tukholmasta, ja tältä päivältä Lappeenrannasta ja Mikkelistä tästä: http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...4/IMG_4893.JPG

----------


## Bussipoika

Vajaan 40:n kuvan paketti tältä päivältä eri puolilta Helsinkiä tästä:http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...4/IMG_4934.JPG

----------


## Bussipoika

Muutama kuva tältä päivältä alkaen tästä: http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...4/IMG_4984.JPG

----------


## Bussipoika

Kesäkuun ensimmäiset kuvatb tulevat eiliseltä Kajaanista ja pikavisiitiltä Jyväskylästä. Kuvat alkaen tästä: http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...4/IMG_1561.JPG

----------


## Bussipoika

Tällä kertaa kuvia tulee Venäjän matkalta Moskovasta (2 kuvaa) sekä Tulasta (4 kuvaa). Lisäksi Venäjältä palatessa tuli poikettua Joensuussa, jossa Lehtosen Liikenteen autot ajavat viimeisiä päiviään. Juhannusaattona kameraan tarttui kuvia  550:n poikkeusreitiltä Olympiakylästä, sekä 24S:n reitiltä Paciuksenkadulta. Juhannuspäivänä tuli mentyä Ouluun , jossa pääpainona oli kaukoliikenne sekä junaa korvaavat linja-autot. Lisäksi "Sekalaista"- kansiosta löytyy kuvia Tulan "Avtostradasta", eli retroautonäyttelystä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Kuvia eiliseltä saderintaman peittämästä Porista. Matkan varrella sijaitsi Tampere, josta kertyi myös jokunen kuva.

----------


## Bussipoika

Kuvia tältä päivältä aamun ensimmäisistä bussivuoroista Rautatientorilta, sekä Vaasasta ja Seinäjoelta.

----------


## Bussipoika

Lomailun ja sairastelun takia kuvia ei ole tullut otettua vähään aikaan, mutta nyt tulee pieni satsi kuvia Varkaudesta ja Savonlinnasta, alkaen Onnibussista. Savonlinnan paikallisliikenteen aikatauluista täytyy sanoa sen verran, että bussit ajelevat lähes täysin miten sattuu, ja tämän takia yksi uusi 8900 jäi kuvaamatta ja yksi tien toiselta puolelta... Havainnoimani linjurit olivat 5-15 minuuttia myöhässä, mutta yksi meni 5 minuuttia etuajassa. 
Lisäksi kuva B43:ta (Finavian parkkibussi) korvaavasta B12:sta.

----------


## Bussipoika

Tänään metsästyksen kohteena olivat uudet linja-autot ja lakkautettavat bussilinjat. Kuvia mm. PL:n uusista Ivecoista ja Åbergin Omniexpressistä alkaen tästä h22:sta, joka lähtee pysäkiltä, jossa ei ole enää merkintää kyseisen linjan olemassaolosta.

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia pienen linjanumeromuutoksen kokeneesta Sipoosta, alkaen kuitenkin Mellunmäestä, jonne s841 ajoi vielä aamulla tunnuksella 995: http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...4/IMG_5677.JPG

----------


## Bussipoika

Tänään oli vuorossa Wiimojen jahtaus Kirkkonummella. Harmikseni kameran linssiin osui vain yksi Wiima, mutta muita busseja linssiin tarttui enemmän kuin yksi. Kuvat alkavat Sr2-vetoisesta IC 960:sta: http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...4/IMG_5730.JPG

----------


## Bussipoika

Muutama uusi kuva Ruoholahdesta ja Otaniemestä alkaen tästä, mukana mm. Nobinan uusi Omniexpress.

----------


## Bussipoika

Uudet kuvat tulevat Leppävaarasta, Jupperista ja Hanasaaresta. Hanasaaressa sain kuvauskaverikseni siviiliautolla liikkuvan poliisin, jolla tosin taisi olla eri kuvauskohteet kuin minulla  :Laughing: . Kuvat alkavat tästä

----------


## Bussipoika

Tein tänään ajan kuluksi sivustolleni muutamia muutoksia: 

-Muualta kuin HSL-alueelta otetut kuvat on nyt siirretty "kuvia Suomen kaupungeista"-kansioon.
-Ulkomailla otetut kuvat löytyvät nyt "kuvia ulkomailta"-kansiosta.
-Kuvat jotka eivät liity mihinkään kaupunkiin siirsin "sekalaista"-kansioon siksi aikaa, kunnes löydän niille paremman paikan.
-Kausikuvastoista löytyvät tästä päivästä eteenpäin vain HSL-alueelta otetut kuvat.

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia iltapäivältä Munkkiniemen aukiolta alkaen tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia Turusta! Mukana mm. TuKL:n uudet OmniExpressit ja iso kasa uusia Citywideja. Kuvat alkavat tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Syyskuu aloitetaan iltakuvilla Jakomäestä. Kuvat saattavat olla epätarkkoja, koska testailin, että mitä mikäkin säätönappi tekee  :Smile: . Lisäksi pyöräilin Lehtimäen Kivikon toimipisteen ohi, eli kuvia myös sieltä alkaen tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Lauantain kuvauskierros tuotti yhteensä vajaat 100 kuvaa...Kuvat alkavat tästä. Mukana on mm. Pekolan Ruotsista hankkima OmniExpress.

----------


## Bussipoika

Kuvia ympäri Helsinkiä alkaen tästä kuvasta. Mukana muun muassa Lauttasaaren sillan avaus ja HelB:n 1402.

----------


## Bussipoika

Tänään tuli käytyä Tampereella. Kävelymatka Hervannasta keskustaan alkaa  tästä kuvasta.

----------


## killerpop

> Tänään tuli käytyä Tampereella. Kävelymatka Hervannasta keskustaan alkaa  tästä kuvasta.


Hmm, hämmentävää etten havainnut sua kameran kanssa, sillä odottelin tätä http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...e/IMG_6488.JPG autoa Tre asemalla kun http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...e/IMG_6483.JPG lähti liikkele ja seurasin sen kulkua ihan ihan muutaman metrin päästä, tuosta Hatanpään valtatien varren kivetykseltä, aseman puolelta kuitenkin. Tulin tuolla JGX-723:lla Valkeakoskelta, joka onkin seuraavissa kuvissa siirtoajossa.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Hmm, hämmentävää etten havainnut sua kameran kanssa, sillä odottelin tätä http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...e/IMG_6488.JPG autoa Tre asemalla kun http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...e/IMG_6483.JPG lähti liikkele ja seurasin sen kulkua ihan ihan muutaman metrin päästä, tuosta Hatanpään valtatien varren kivetykseltä, aseman puolelta kuitenkin. Tulin tuolla JGX-723:lla Valkeakoskelta, joka onkin seuraavissa kuvissa siirtoajossa.


Taidan olla vaan niin hyvä maastoutumaan  :Wink:  Aiemminkin on ollut tapauksia, kun toinen jlf:n jäsen on ollut jopa kuvattavan bussin etupenkillä, mutta ei ollut huomannut minua...

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia Östersundomista, Sipoonlahdesta ja Landbosta alkaen tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia sateiselta pääkaupunkiseudulta ja Porvoosta, jonne tuli jatkettua Nikkilästä monen ihmisen suosittelemaa maisemareittiä.Pääkaupunkiseudulta otetut kuvat alkavat  tästä ja Porvoon kuvat  tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia metroa korvaavista busseista alkaen tästä. Kuvat "Perusbusseista" alkavat  tästä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:02 ----------




> Uusia kuvia metroa korvaavista busseista alkaen tästä. Kuvat "Perusbusseista" alkavat  tästä.


Molempiin kansioihin lisätty vielä muutama kuva. Mainittakoon, että kellotin 99M:n vuorovälin klo. 18 ja klo 21. Ero oli jopa seitsenkertainen. Kun klo 18 bussit lähtivät 2.43 minuutin vuorovälillä, klo 21 väli oli 20.06 minuuttia...

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia Latokartanon liepeiltä alkaen *tästä*

----------


## jtm

Todella hieno kuvasatsi! Upeita kuvia! Itselle hieno kansio kun täynnä tuttuja ajovehkeitä!  :Smile:

----------


## Bussipoika

> Todella hieno kuvasatsi! Upeita kuvia!


Paljon kiitoksia!  :Smile:

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia pitkästä aikaa, tällä kertaa Lauttasaaresta ja Länsiterminaalilta: http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...4/IMG_7237.JPG

----------


## Bussipoika

Syyslomalla tuli matkailtua paljon, niinpä myös kuvia kertyi reilusti etenkin * Lontoosta*. Kuvia lisäksi * Lontoon joukkoliikennemuseosta*, * Manchesterista*, *Glasgowsta* ja * Tallinnasta* Kuvia tuli räpsittyä myös * Manchesterin joukkoliikennemuseossa*.

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia Kirkkonummelta alkaen tästä: http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...4/IMG_7269.JPG

----------


## Joonas Pio

Varsinainen tariffikilpiviritys tässä.  :Laughing:

----------


## Bussipoika

Lokakuun viimeiset kuvat tulevat Leppävaarasta, Masalasta ja Lommilasta: http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...4/IMG_7317.JPG

----------


## Bussipoika

Marraskuu on startattu reissaamalla, eli kuvia Mikkelistä ja Joensuusta alkaen *tästä*

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia tältä päivältä Töölön tullilta ja Ruskeasuolta alkaen *tästä* ja nelosen poikkeusreitistä ja korvaavista busseista alkaen *tästä*.

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia ympäri pääkaupunkiseutua alkaen  tästä ja Keski-Suomesta alkaen  tästä

----------


## Bussipoika

Tämänpäiväiset kuvat tulevat keskustasta, Kirkkonummelta ja Sipoosta. Kuvat alkavat  tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Kuvia eri puolilta Helsinkiä alkaen  tästä. Kuvia erikseen 8X:stä ja ratikoiden poikkusreitistä alkaen tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Eilen tuli jälleen reissattua ja niinpä kuviakin kertyi yli 70. Kuvat alkavat tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Ja jälleen on oltu matkassa, nimittäin Lahdessa sekä Heinolassa, kuvat  tästä. Muutama kuva myös Helsingin alueelta alkaen  tästä.

Hyvää itsenäisyyspäivää!

----------


## Bussipoika

Muutama kuva Vuosaaresta tältä päivältä alkaen tästä

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia SLHS:n ajelulta alkaen  tästä, sekä muutama ajeluun liittymätön kuva alkaen  tästä.

Kiitos SLHS:lle ja Tuomakselle ajelusta!

----------


## Bussipoika

Uusia kuvia Rautatientorilta ja Sipoosta alkaen  tästä. Kuvia Järvenpäästä alkaen  tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Muutama uusi kuva Laajasalosta alkaen  tästä

----------


## b10m55

Nuo kuvat HelBin busseineen ovat historiallisia runsaan viikon päästä, kun nobinalaiset rynnistävät Laajasaloon.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Nuo kuvat HelBin busseineen ovat historiallisia runsaan viikon päästä, kun nobinalaiset rynnistävät Laajasaloon.


Tuo olikin syy, miksi lähdin Laajasaloon  :Smile:

----------


## Bussipoika

Omaltakin osalta vuosi taitaa olla paketissa. 

Ensimmäisenä kuvausvuonnani ehdin käydä hämmästyttävän monessa paikassa, ja kuviakin on kertynyt monta tuhatta, joten tehdäänpä yhteenveto:

Kuvia pääkaupunkiseudulta tästä

2014 ehdin äydä myös yli 20:ssä Suomalaisessa kaupungissa/kunnassa, kuvia niistä tästä

Myös ulkomailla on tullut käytyä, kuvat  tästä.

Näihin kuviin, näihin tunnelmiin päätetään vuosi 2014. Hyvää uutta vuotta 2015!

----------


## Bussipoika

Vuosi 2015 aloitetaan kuvilla Herttoniemestä.
Suoraan Herttoniemestä lensin Venäjälle, kuvia Moskovasta sekä  Pietarista.

----------


## Bussipoika

Muutama uusi kuva  Onnibusseista, sekä  Tikkurilan uudesta matkakeskuksesta.

----------


## Bussipoika

Laaja kuvapaketti ympäri Vantaata alkaen tästä. Mukana mm. lentokentän uusi CityWide, Turkulainen hotelli-Citaro, TLL:n midi-Volvo sekä kiinalainen hybridibussi.

----------


## Bussipoika

Muutama kuva Dixin terminaalista alkaen  tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Muutama kuva Keravalta alkaen  tästä. Kuvia Lahdesta  tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Hiihtolomaviikolla tuli sahattua Suomea ristiin rastiin, ja kuviakin kertyi sadoittain... 
Kuvia: 
PieksämäkiKajaaniLappeenrantaTampereOuluJyväskyläKuopio

----------


## Bussipoika

Muutama kuva tältä päivältä Pasilan asemalta: http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...C3%B6t+poikki/

----------


## Bussipoika

Muutama kuva Helsingistä tältä päivältä: http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...5/IMG_9951.JPG

Viikon takaisia kuvia Moskovasta: http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...a/IMG_9875.JPG

----------


## Bussipoika

Sunnuntaina kävin katselemassa ampumahiihtoa Kontiolahdella, ja samalla tuli napsittua muutama kuva kisa- sekä muista busseista. Kuvat  tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Muutama kuva Turusta lauantailta alkaen  tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Muutamia huhtikuisia kuvia Helsingistä alkaen  tästä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Toukokuussa ei ole tullut kuvattua joukkoliikennettä ainakaan Suomessa, mutta tänään oli Kehäradan pelastusharjoitus, johon ehdin osallistua. Kuvia harjoituksesta  tästä

----------


## Bussipoika

Kuvia Pääkaupunkiseudun liikennetarjonnasta pitkään aikaan! http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...5/IMG_0420.JPG

----------


## Bussipoika

Kuvia tiistailta Rovaniemeltä alkaen  tästä ja  tästä. Myös muihin kansioihin olen lisäillyt kuvia, joten niihinkin voi käydä tutustumassa! Hyvää juhannusta!

----------


## Bussipoika

10.8 otetut kuvat löytyvät alkaen  tästä, olkaa hyvät!

----------


## kuukanko

Kiitos laajasta kuvasatsista!

Sieltä näkyy yksi Korsisaarenkin hankinta, Myllymäen entinen Crossway NIN-704.

----------


## Eppu

> Kiitos laajasta kuvasatsista!
> 
> Sieltä näkyy yksi Korsisaarenkin hankinta, Myllymäen entinen Crossway NIN-704.


Arvasinhan että jotain tuohon 962:een hankitaan. Mikähän mahtoi olla linjan toisena autona? Että onko siinäkin joku varta vasten tätä linjaa varten hankittu auto vai joku muu kuten esim #40? Voisinpa nimittäin hyvinkin veikata että numerolla #63 on myös jotain.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Arvasinhan että jotain tuohon 962:een hankitaan. Mikähän mahtoi olla linjan toisena autona? Että onko siinäkin joku varta vasten tätä linjaa varten hankittu auto vai joku muu kuten esim #40? Voisinpa nimittäin hyvinkin veikata että numerolla #63 on myös jotain.


Vaiko  tämä #61?

----------


## Eppu

> Vaiko  tämä #61?


Ei voi olla koska se on tuusulan linjalla 67.

----------

